# help installing into Library\Quicktime folder



## HyperLiteG4 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have this Quicktime addon component that I am trying to install but it won't let me copy it into the 'System\Library\Quicktime' folder. I don't really know all that much about the terminal but how can I copy this file into that folder? When I try to copy it in the Finder it tells me that the Quicktime folder cannot be modified. I went to the Show Info on the Quicktime folder and the owner is 'system.' so if anyone can help me that would be awesome.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 30, 2002)

First off, use "/" not "\".  Second, *don't* put anything in /System/Library.  Put it in /Library instead.
Now we have those issues out of the way, open a Terminal window and type:
sudo mv [path_to_Quicktime_component] /Library/Quicktime
and then enter your administrator password when prompted.


----------



## chenly (Apr 30, 2002)

...the Divx codec? If so, go to http://www.divx.com and download the beta Mac OS X software; it works great and includes a spiffy utility which converts .avi file descriptions so they play correctly in QuickTime. If it's not Divx, well, then, nevermind!


----------

